# Favorite High Gloss (Latex)??



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi all,

At the request of my customer I am using Benjamin Moore Impervex high gloss metal and wood enamel (white) to paint trim and doors in a home (repaint). I am frustrated by the lack of coverage I am getting, and find it a bit streaky. Has anyone else experienced this? Are there better high gloss paints out there? 

I mainly use semi, and have no issues with coverage, or streakiness. Can I have a bad can?

Thanks!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I mainly use semi also and seldom use a high gloss. When I do use a high gloss, American Tradition (lowes) never gave me any problems.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

rollerwhiz said:


> I am using Benjamin Moore Impervex high gloss metal and wood enamel (white) to paint trim and doors in a home (repaint). I am frustrated by the lack of coverage I am getting, and find it a bit streaky.
> 
> I mainly use semi, and have no issues with coverage, or streakiness. Can I have a bad can?


It's not my favorite....
The coverage isn't bad, and I find it watery
Compared to Impervo it's...pretty lame
Compared to Regal Semi Gloss...yeah I could see you saying the coverage isn't as good
I wouldn't call it streaky....but maybe we mean the same thing

I suppose you could have a skunked can...it's latex so if it froze...or even if it's used out-of-the-truck cold in a warm room there could be problems

But I would not call it a great covering thick Impervo type enamel even on a good day



rollerwhiz said:


> Are there better high gloss paints out there?


They don't seem to have gotten the high gloss/latex thing down yet

The best I can say for latex/waterborne is the Waterborne Satin Impervo puts the latex Regal Semi-gloss to shame, and the Aura Satin is pretty good also


----------



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks boys...

Slick...we're on the same page. Thanks for the sanity check. I do like the Satin Impervo. But I have to say I've been real happy with the Regal semi lately. I roll it on to trim with a mini roller and brush it out and it looks pretty mint. 

You know, I did pull the high gloss it out of my van after it has been sitting in there while. Could be part of the problem. We've had some cold weather here in New York. But the stuff is like working with water. No body whatsoever.

BTW--I checked into Pittsburgh (my paint chain now carries the line) and they do not have high gloss either. Oh well.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, nothing wrong with the Regal Semi
Does a nice job

Latex high gloss are getting real hard to come by though

Even the oil high gloss are fading out

Too much nasty to make it glossy I guess


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> The best I can say for latex/waterborne is the Waterborne Satin Impervo puts the latex Regal Semi-gloss to shame, and the Aura Satin is pretty good also


 
Slick

I agree. The waterborne impervo is really nice. Dont you wish they would figure out how to make deep base colors in it sometime soon? The aura satin is great in deep base but dries as fast as we can spread it...


----------



## ProTouchPainting (Dec 28, 2007)

B&M needs to step it up.  Ahh heck ill just go ahead and say. I wouldn't use it if they where giving it away. Id rather use Walmart paint. 

Anyone tried Bear? Yea i said that to. But have you actually tried it lately? High gloss (red label) $27 Interior/Exterior. Best covering shiniest stuff Ive seen!!!
I haven't gotten the chance to try it on interiors yet. 
I used it on the exterior of the neighbors house last year. 
Its nasty thick stuff, but if you put it on thick, it spreads and lays down well.
Been using Farrel Calhoun's exterior before that. Now i use Bear for the white and Farrel's for the dark door colors.
Farrels's gloss interior is ok but doesn't cover as well as id like. But ten fold better than BM.

Haven't used any Sherwin yet.
But we used to use Porters High Hide. Now that stuff is thin and brushes and sprays nice. But we had problems with the gloss not holding its sheen.
Supposedly they have fixed that. For spraying trim its the best!

But for now we are using Pittsburgh Manor Hall, semi. Haven't gotten a chance to try it in gloss yet. But id guess it to work as well as the semi. The semi will stick to anything. (Even Gloss oil in a test i did) But its almost as hard to work with as the Bear. 
Ah and warning don't get the Manor hall in your eye. Goodness that stuff is hot!!!!!

For the Bear and Manor Hall id recommend getting a extra stiff Wooster brush from HomeD. You'll need it to have any speed.
More on those brushes later. Ill have to get the model # from my truck.
The bristles are blueish. Porter rep says there the same that they sell but i beg to differ. The Home/D brushes are well worth the extra cost.

Ok im off to bed now to sleep off my drunk. Good night all. :thumbsup:


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Mythic High Gloss is in full Production and available at retailers and by phone starting in February. This is the dream product for Latex users, and has a great finish for cabinets and trim areas. It is way over engineered and I think you all will be pleased with its performance. As usual all our paints are toxin free, and perform better too! call for a dealer near you, or order direct over the phone. We gaurantee all of our lines.
Keir


----------



## Slbpainting1966 (Jul 24, 2018)

KeirK said:


> Mythic High Gloss is in full Production and available at retailers and by phone starting in February. This is the dream product for Latex users, and has a great finish for cabinets and trim areas. It is way over engineered and I think you all will be pleased with its performance. As usual all our paints are toxin free, and perform better too! call for a dealer near you, or order direct over the phone. We gaurantee all of our lines.
> Keir


Never heard of it!


----------

